# Okay, I'll try it



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 16, 2005)

I've been reading a lot on brining turkeys.  I usually inject mine and they come out good.  I figured I would give a brined bird a try.  So, the first cook on Petunia will be one 13.5lb turkey brined in apple juice, water, brown sugar, salt, garlic ginger, and two cut up oranges.  And just so the bird doesn’t get lonely, I have two butts to put on there as well.  I'll fire her up in the morning and start taking pics.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 16, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet cook Bill!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 16, 2005)

Petunia Pitt.

Let us know the results!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 16, 2005)

Bill, I used that brine a few weeks ago on two rotis. chickens. You won't be disappointed, what a nice flavor.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 16, 2005)

Yea, I am getting excited about getting Petunia fired up.  Just picked up some oak and filled the front wood basket.  Man that thing holds a lot of wood.  I'll be posting updates all day tomorrow.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 16, 2005)

Boy Bill you know how to pick a day to christen Petunia!  Cold, windy and raining!  Better buy a case of Natty Light to help get you through the cook!!!  Good luck buddy!


----------



## txpgapro (Nov 16, 2005)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> Bill try some fresh herbs in the brine like thyme sage and rosemary.  Also Juniper Berries are nice in brines.



I was going to mention the same thing.  I add all that to my juice brine with the exception of the berries.  I also add orange peel and a little cinnamon.  Rub the herbs under the skin prior to smoking.  And then inject with pure apple juice concentrate.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 17, 2005)

Wahoo, the fire is in the pit.  The temp is climbing, the bird is rinsed, patted dry and I cut up an onion with fresh tyme, rosemary and oregano in olive oil and placed it in the cavity.  Gave the bird a gentle rub with olive oil and waiting for 250*.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

And you promised pics, right?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2005)

Bill, there was a bit of frost on the pumpkin this morning huh?!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 17, 2005)

They went on at 7:45.  Its 45* here so it took a little longer to get the pit up to 250*.  Minor adjustments is all it takes to change the temps on Petunia.

Pic #1


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2005)

I wanna see a pic of the fire and smoke!!! Come on please!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

Lookin' good, Bill ~ Keep 'em comin'


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey BFD, some folks on the board have done the beer can turkey before.  Instead of using a regular beer can they used a Foster's can.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 17, 2005)

40 oz beer can should do it.


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 17, 2005)

Wellllllllll??????   how's it going?  You got that buzzard on thar yet?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 17, 2005)

The temps keep dropping.  I think it just the weather.  Feels colder out now than it did at 7. 

Okay, pic #2 & 3


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2005)

Looking good already Bill!!  I'll be heading that way on my way home from work!  Turkey should be done by then!!  I'll bring the beer!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 17, 2005)

Okay this is strange.  The turkey has been on for a little over three hours and the timp is reading 163 at the thigh.  Seems kinda fast doesnt it?


----------



## Finney (Nov 17, 2005)

Check it with that instant read I see in the picture.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 17, 2005)

Yep, did that.  I dont always trust the digital.  My wife keeps buying what she finds on sale.  I trust the instant reads.  Same temp.   The breast are at 180.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Okay this is strange.  The turkey has been on for a little over three hours and the timp is reading 163 at the thigh.  Seems kinda fast doesnt it?



Bill I had the same thing happen on my turkeys the last time I did them.  One jumped way up and the other very slowly.  I repositioned the thermometer and the problem was solved.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 17, 2005)

Okay, after checking the bird with every stinking therm that I own, I have come to the conclusion that it is done.  The thigh temp is reading 170* and the breast is at 180*.  

Here is the finished turkey pic.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 17, 2005)

Brother, that looks good. =D>


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

LUNCH TIME =P~


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 17, 2005)

Is it Thanksgiving yet?  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 17, 2005)

Good lookin bird bro.   =D>


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2005)

Great job Bill!!  Where's my sammich!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 17, 2005)

Okay, now I know something is either very wrong or I just build fast pits.  The butts are now at 205*, and yes I checked them with the instant read as well.  Remember that I like to foil at 165* which is what I did, but only 5 hours on butts?  

Here are the butt pics.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 17, 2005)

Now for the taste results.

The turkey is very moist.  It picked up great apple flavor from the brine and the apple wood smoke.  I was afraid that it would be salty, but that is not the case at all infact it is almost sweet.  VERY pleased and will be brining again  .

The butts are good.  Still cant believe that they only took 5 hours  .  I didnt change anything there.  Just the cooking time.  

Thanks for letting me post this picture tour.  It has been a good day in the smoke.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

5 HOURS???    Did you butterfly them??  :!: 

Everything looks great, Bill.  And, no more overnighters!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2005)

Okay Bill, looks like I'll have a pulled pork sammich and a turkey sammich.  I'm taking the long way home and coming by!!   8-[


----------



## Gary in VA (Nov 17, 2005)

Bill... Maybe your pit thermometer is not reading right.. maybe you were cooking at higher temps  :HAT:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 17, 2005)

I have two therms on the pit.  They were both reading within a few deg of each other.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 17, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Okay Bill, looks like I'll have a pulled pork sammich and a turkey sammich.  I'm taking the long way home and coming by!!   8-[



There is plenty.  Come on down.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 18, 2005)

Hoss, where the hell have you been?  If you don't post here daily, I'm gonna ride up there and make Beer in the Butt Hoss!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm gonna ride up there and make Beer in the Butt Hoss!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 19, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3t6pmb0a]Hey BFD, some folks on the board have done the beer can turkey before.  Instead of using a regular beer can they used a Foster's can.



I suggested the keg because..... The first instruction of a beer can chicken is to drink 1/3 of the can of beer. Soooooo you have to drink 1/3 of a keg of beer! Then you don't care about how the bird gets done. :grin: 

 [-X[/quote:3t6pmb0a]

BFD, I can certainly live with that raionale!!!  Keg it is, come on over and help me drink it!!


----------



## Bobberqer (Nov 20, 2005)

Someone mentioned Junipoer berries  great stuff  if you cant find Juniper berries  put a couple of gin in there   and if the cook heads south, at least you can drown your sorrows


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 21, 2005)

:lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------

